# Magazine pouch/carrier/holster for Glock 43x magazine



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I need a single magazine carrier for a Glock 43x. I do not have the pistol or magazine yet, but wanted to get a mag carrier ordered ASAP. I am having all sorts of difficulty researching which carrier to get. I want an IWB type, Kydex, bullets forward on the left side since that's what I use for all my other carry pistols. The biggest issue on the 'net seems to be do I need a magazine for a single stack (seems logical to me) or a double stack magazine? I know the Glock 43x/48 magazines are single stack, but perhaps they are thick enough to require a double stack sized magazine?

I'd like to hear from anyone who is carrying a spare mag for a G43x/G48. Thanks.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

The 43X is a single stack mag.Why would you think you need a double stack mag pouch?Just order a mag pouch for a 43X and you wont even have to request single or double,they will send you a mag pouch for a single stack 43X mag.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

stokes said:


> The 43X is a single stack mag.Why would you think you need a double stack mag pouch?Just order a mag pouch for a 43X and you wont even have to request single or double,they will send you a mag pouch for a single stack 43X mag.


The option I am given is a _double stack_ 9/40/10 or a _single stack_ 9/40. There is no option for a 43X magazine. In readying the comments others have submitted in the reviews, some imply the 43x magazine is too wide for the single stack; others imply the magazine is too narrow for the double stack. I have run into that issue before with magazines like the S&W Shield that has a thickish single stack magazine.

Duh....if I had an option for the G43x or G48 I'd be taking that one...... If you have a link to a place that offers IWB/OWB G43x magazine pouches, to we worn on the left waist, with bullets facing forward, please send it my way! Thanks.


----------



## NovaJoe (Jun 9, 2017)

That model is tough. I suggest that you take gun and magazine to a stocking gunshot. Cabellas maybe. They usually allow you to try your gun in their holsters, and your magazine in their pouches.

I have a leather iwb holster for my G43, carried daily. It is embossed with The Masters’s Holsters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Check https://azulagunholsters.com/product/1-slot-owb-magazine-pouch/ .Not kydex,I have one of these for my 43X,conceals fine and it sits "bullets forward on the left side".They do have IWB in leather.If you need kydex,find some one that makes one for the 43X if they dont have an option to fit your gun specifically,find another vendor.Buying a pouch based on "_double stack_ 9/40/10 or a _single stack_ 9/40" assumes all mags are the same,they arent.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

stokes said:


> Check https://azulagunholsters.com/product/1-slot-owb-magazine-pouch/ .Not kydex,I have one of these for my 43X,conceals fine and it sits "bullets forward on the left side".They do have IWB in leather.If you need kydex,find some one that makes one for the 43X if they dont have an option to fit your gun specifically,find another vendor.Buying a pouch based on "_double stack_ 9/40/10 or a _single stack_ 9/40" assumes all mags are the same,they arent.


Thanks very much, I'll check out that link. And I agree with you on the "Buying a pouch based on "_double stack_ 9/40/10 or a _single stack_ 9/40" assumes all mags are the same,they arent. " thought.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm the OP. I found an excellent IWB holster for both the G43x and my G42. Made by Amberide. I had a G42 IWB magazine carrier made for the G42, but discovered I already had an old leather single stack carrier for the G43x.


----------

